# low oil sensor module



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

bought a 2006 troy built generator with a 10hp briggs & stratton. had no spark. disconnected all the wires to the kill switch and still no spark, checked the ohm reading on the mag = 5 ohms. ok bought a new mag, reading = 2.5 ohm. installed it and after quite a few pulls of the rope i checked for spark, very little. so i then disconnceted the low oil sensor, still hardly a spark, finally disconnected the low oil module form the kill switch and like magic good spark and started right up. i saw on youtube that there was a new generator that if no spark they showed to disconnect the low oil sensor and then start then reconnect it. well i knew on mine is was the module so i installed a toggle switch between it and the kill switch, start it up and wait a few minutes then flip the switch to on and it keeps running, in fact if i turn the kill switch off it will restart with thee module turned on. but if i wait a day it wont start with the module turned on, turn it off the start then wait and turn it back on and fine. thoughts on this, a new module is $30.00. i havent let it run for hours like this to see if it turns off to make sure this is a problem fix or not.


----------

